# Orijen 6 Fish for 6 month old puppy?



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I am currently feeding Jasmine Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy formula, and she has been doing great on it. However, with the current issues at Diamond (recalls, other people finding bags that smell off, reported inconsistencies from bag to bag, etc.) I am considering a change in food. After going back to my spread sheet and looking again at lots of foods on the shelves of my local stores I'm leaning very heavily toward a switch to Orijen's 6 Fish formula. The price was the only sticking point I had with Orijen before, but considering you feed less per day for the same nutrition the price difference wasn't as big as I initially thought. 

My biggest concern is if the protein, fat, and calcium levels are too high for a six month old. What does everyone think about the suitability of Orijen's 6 Fish formula for a 6 month old pup?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Funny you should say because when you take into account CALORIES the Orijen 6 looks to have better calcium than the Orijen LBP. Not sure I understand the whys of some of the numbers.

I am beginning to believe as long as we are not getting these numbers above 2% with some of the chicken meal or lamb meal based foods (For example EVO and most TOTW foods) it should be ok?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that too. The calcium content for all of Orijen's ALS/adult foods is lower than their LBP formula. I also am leaning toward the 6 Fish because she does so well on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream that I'd like to replace it with another food that derives its meat protein from fish.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I've been feeding Orijen LBP to my 8 month old since I got her at 4 months. The cost is really not as high as most people believe. She eats 2.5 cups per day, so the bag can basically get her through the month. Based on a broad forum search, most of the Orijen all stages food seems to be okay for pups.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lots of fish in the Orijen LBP also. Look at some of the Acana foods also.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm also considering Acana Pacifica, but as long as Orijen 6 Fish is ok for a 6 month old I figured I could switch her onto that and then not have to worry about switching to an adult formula down the road. 

I just found out tonight that a local store right around the corner from me can order any of the Orijen/Acana foods for me for about 20 dollars cheaper than I've seen them anywhere else as well. They also sell Earthborn Holistic for about 15-20 dollars cheaper than anywhere else as well, which is another brand I was seriously considering.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I'm keeping her on LBP until she's a year old, so a few more months to go. Her coat is SOOO SOO soft...I could touch her all day. She's so much softer than any other dog I've met who doesn't have fuzz for hair.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

marshies said:


> I've been feeding Orijen LBP to my 8 month old since I got her at 4 months. The cost is really not as high as most people believe. She eats 2.5 cups per day, so the bag can basically get her through the month. Based on a broad forum search, most of the Orijen all stages food seems to be okay for pups.


2.5 cups a day? Im feeding orijen lbp as well but im feeding 3.5 cups at 5 months. Was that a typo cause maybe im over feeding


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did the math on the LBP -- based on the same calories of each food (1600) - I used their minimum values on Calcium-not the maximum.

The LBP had a minimum of 7.1 grams of Ca and 179grams of protein vs 5.7 grams of calcium and 156 grams of protein in the adult - the main difference being the adult has a higher fat content and winds up costing less to feed.

I compared to what I have been feeding (Fromm LBPG) which has 101 grams of protein and 4.3 g of Ca for the same number of calories.

Just interesting and I wonder why the difference? Whi is their lb puppy formula higher in protein and calcium than the adult formula?

The Orijen puppy is a better "deal" financially with 154grams of protein and 5.8 grams of calcium (it is a much higher fat formula). ... 

By comparison the fish formula was 152grams protein and 5.6 of Calcium but as expensive to feed as the large breed puppy on a calorie basis.

Just some interesting observations and the kind of thing that led me to ask in another thread about protein levels in dog food.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. The calcium content for all of Orijen's ALS/adult foods is lower than their LBP formula. I also am leaning toward the 6 Fish because she does so well on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream that I'd like to replace it with another food that derives its meat protein from fish.


6 fish does unreal things for my dogs coat. But because of cost I add the Acana Chicken and burbank. You'll like the results. I used Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream before changing to 6 fish and Tony's coat got way softer on 6 fish.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

She is doing great on 6 Fish and I have definitely noticed the difference in her coat. Not that it was bad on TotW Pacific Stream. On the TotW it was great, but I have definitely noticed that it has become softer since she has been on 6 Fish.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I love what Orijens has done with Alice. She's on meds that will make her thirsty and hungry (Pheno and Potassium Bromide--a salt). She doesn't have the dopey "stoned hippy munchie" look and the higher protein helps counteract the barbituates.

She's on Regional Red but if she had food allergies I'd go for the Fish. The Regional Red does have quite a bit of fish in it.
To me, the cost is just like everything else in her life. Her one prescription is pretty expensive.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

I put my then 10 month puppy on Orijen in August of 2011, and at the same time I switched my 11 year old as well. I have never seen such a difference in my dog's coats, but more importantly, my now 12 year old acts like she is 2. I was of the opinion that all premium dog foods were pretty good, I have since become more educated. I have Orijen shipped from Petflow so I have the added bonus of never having to go out in a snowstorm to buy food. I would guess I pay more that way, but I would rather not know. BTW the bags are vacuum sealed when I get them, I have never seen that in any other brand. I don't post here much, and I don't usually get too excited about a product of any kind...this is the exception.


----------

